# Almost there... then nothing - no signal



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Hope someone can help. Brand new Bolt OOB and went through set up. Then it downloaded updates and rebooted a few times. Now it goes "Almost there... Justa a few minutes more." and that is up for a few minutes when the TV reports no signal. We're on a Samsung Ultra 4k TV. Green light is the only light on and the yellow flashes when we play with the Tivo remote but nothing shows up on the TV.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

IS OTA or cable connected to the Bolt? I had a bad cable card and couldn't get anything on the Bolts so I put them back on OTA.


----------



## Daveb08 (Oct 7, 2015)

Spent last week tracing the same issue using Comcast. Had their techs and TiVo battling out the symptoms. 'Everything' worked on installation, but no picture. After three Comcast visits, three calls to TiVo (one where the two Techs actually talked to each other), and two different cable cards.....I returned the Bolt for another Bolt. Like magic on the second Bolt everything worked. So, when everything else fails....it could be the Bolt.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

OTA. Ended up calling Tivo support after a few reboots it finally came up and went through the menus to download an update which fixed it.


----------



## speeddeemn (May 5, 2016)

aspexil said:


> Hope someone can help. Brand new Bolt OOB and went through set up. Then it downloaded updates and rebooted a few times. Now it goes "Almost there... Justa a few minutes more." and that is up for a few minutes when the TV reports no signal. We're on a Samsung Ultra 4k TV. Green light is the only light on and the yellow flashes when we play with the Tivo remote but nothing shows up on the TV.


I had the same issue with SAME TV. Except I was able to troubleshoot pretty easily because I bought 2 Bolts at the same time. Both bolts worked fine on my old Samsung 1080P TV. Neither worked on the Samsung 4K TV. Narrowed it down to a crappy HDMI cable. Once I switched the cable out. Both Bolts work on both TV's. What led me to believe it could NOT be the cable is that I went through the setup just fine and the updates etc... but after all that, everytime I rebooted the Tivo, the welcome screen worked just fine. Then it would say no signal. If the picture worked fine on the welcome screen, why wouldn't it work after that? I don't know the answer to that, but I know that a different HDMI cable fixed my issue.


----------

